# Best Dual Coil RTA



## Bear_Vapes (3/1/19)

I love my zeus single coil but I want a newer dual coil RTA.

I do prefer a restrictive airflow

I dont want a zeus dual and blitzen

What are some good options?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (3/1/19)

Reload 
Manta
Tauren

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/19)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I love my zeus single coil but I want a newer dual coil RTA.
> 
> I do prefer a restrictive airflow
> 
> ...


There's a thread the best all rounder rta/rda. It was intended for this purpose,to find a good allround device from members experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (3/1/19)

Omni Shado hands down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

